# 1964 MF-65 Gas Throttle Linkage



## sls0463 (Oct 3, 2011)

I need a photo of the throttle linkage for a 1964 MF65 (continental gas engine). The tractor we bought looks to have a fabricated linkage system. I need to know what the stock linkage looks like.

Any info you can give me would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## rackatack123 (Nov 6, 2011)

i have a 65 if u dont have a pic /yet when i go to the farm this weekend all take a pic/for ya


----------

